# Tap & Dye Set HELP!



## partsguy (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, I have my strut rods for my '47 Hawthorne, but one is need of some thread help. I never needed a tap & dye set before as I typically throw it in my scrap pile if it needs rethreaded. But this is different, it ain't a nut or bolt, it's a strut rod-a very hard to find part. Any recommendations for a Tap & Dye? What brand to get? Set? ???? 

THANK YOU!


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Apr 22, 2010)

CF1
Does your camera have a macro setting?  The little flower icon?  If so take some close up pics of the threads, so we can see how bad they are


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 22, 2010)

*Try A Thread File First!*

Go to your local industrial tool supply and get a thread file,a die is the last resort. Bring the part with you,they should be able to measure the pitch and match up the proper file. They cost about $8.00. Good luck.

Pat


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Apr 22, 2010)

Pat is correct. That's why I suggested a photo.  Also, it may not be too hard to round up a truss rod for a '47 CWC made ladies bike.  They also probably cost about $8.00.


----------

